# Whe you buy Coralife Pure-Flo II RO Unit...



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The first you must change flow restrictor. The waste and clean lines are already attached to the unit and I did not know what these crappy units have inside. Just after 5 months I was smart enough to test ratio and it was 1:10. I was shocked to see these units do not include flow restrictor.
I ordered new flow restrictor from Mops and installed it today.

I do not know, what will be in the future, but with new flow restrictor, I got 1: 2 ratios

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

